# DS #1456: The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (



## shaunj66 (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2142^^

THERE ARE NO ROMS HERE, DO NOT ASK WHERE TO DOWNLOAD. YOU WILL BE BANNED.


----------



## whatfun81 (Oct 1, 2007)

MY LIFE IS NOW COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HipN (Oct 1, 2007)

YES!!


----------



## testicule (Oct 1, 2007)

Great success!


----------



## interfreak (Oct 1, 2007)

YAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Torte (Oct 1, 2007)

Second!
... Far out guys - can't even get in no.2.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes it's out. Yes it's real. Yes it will spread like wildfire.

DO NOT ASK WHERE TO FIND THIS GAME. YOU WILL BE INSTANTLY BANNED.

NFO will be added shortly.


----------



## Koopser (Oct 1, 2007)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Deanwick (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh yes...finally the wait is over.

Except in Europe, though. Nevertheless, needless to say where my money is going next


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not believing it.


----------



## mat88 (Oct 1, 2007)

WOOT, I hope the forum gonna be back like before after this release ...


----------



## Dardon (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Job team.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 1, 2007)

FOR GOD DAMN'S PENIS SAKE!!!!!


----------



## Relys (Oct 1, 2007)

SWEET! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Oct 1, 2007)

Did i die and go to heaven?


----------



## funem (Oct 1, 2007)

Believe it, I just downloaded it. It was just upped on a few sites... Dumped by MUTE... bye bye off to play it..


Edit, there was no NFO in the download I got......


----------



## El_Taco (Oct 1, 2007)

dosn't seem to be working on m3perfect sd =(((


----------



## Talaria (Oct 1, 2007)

Wo-o-o  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels so empty now the game is released and all your hype has left you.
Hey i noticed it has 4mbit save file does this work on R4 fw 1.11?


----------



## scognito (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Yes it's out. Yes it's real. Yes it will spread like wildfire.
> 
> DO NOT ASK WHERE TO FIND THIS GAME. YOU WILL BE INSTANTLY BANNED.
> 
> NFO will be added shortly.



Where can i found.... THE BATHROOM?
Just kidding... hackers won again lol (no doubt on that).


----------



## MarcoFowl (Oct 1, 2007)

After a long afternoon... FINALLY!


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 1, 2007)

yay!


----------



## flai (Oct 1, 2007)

And GBAtemp explodes!


----------



## Tsuchy (Oct 1, 2007)

ARIGATO KAMI-SAMA!!


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 1, 2007)

You beggars are funny. Especially if you're from the U.S. like me. I got my copy at around noon today. I played while watching people sweat about it. lol.

Amazing to see the number of people that joined the site just to make replies about this game. What other game will top this games reaction?

Will there be a Chibi-Robo panic next? lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 1, 2007)

This will be the end for gbatemp!!


----------



## HBK (Oct 1, 2007)

We have the BEST GAME OF THE YEAR. 

Enjoy and many, many, many, thanks mute!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Wo-o-oÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Working perfectly fine!


----------



## HBK (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> You beggars are funny. Especially if you're from the U.S. like me. I got my copy at around noon today. I played while watching people sweat about it. lol.
> 
> Amazing to see the number of people that joined the site just to make replies about this game. What other game will top this games reaction?
> 
> Will there be a Chibi-Robo panic next? lol



Nah, not that great anyway.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

I got it working on my R4.
But can't seem to get it working on my M3 Perfect lite?


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait a minute, is the MUTE release the same as the iNDEPENDANT?!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 1, 2007)

Mute, you are my heroes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> You beggars are funny. Especially if you're from the U.S. like me. I got my copy at around noon today. I played while watching people sweat about it. lol.
> 
> Amazing to see the number of people that joined the site just to make replies about this game. What other game will top this games reaction?
> 
> Will there be a Chibi-Robo panic next? lol



It'll take some time to see something like this happens again.. probably with Kingdom Hearts.. but that's just next year.


----------



## HipN (Oct 1, 2007)

What's the diff between battle mode and adventure?


----------



## mikagami (Oct 1, 2007)

Woot.


----------



## Zombie_Mario (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait to get home. Haven't played the Japanese game so I won't spoil myself. Now it's finally here! Huzzah!


----------



## evadwolrab (Oct 1, 2007)

2 pages already! Crikey.

Wasn't even that excited about this game, but now I'm all hyped thanks to you f*ckers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel bad for my other games now.

Wait, should this download really be 39mb?!


----------



## Euronymous (Oct 1, 2007)

posting in a legendary thread


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Job. Great Game.. See you soon *smiles*


----------



## Rankio (Oct 1, 2007)

Works and saves on N-Card/clones UDisk 2.53.


----------



## Retal (Oct 1, 2007)

Posting in a locked thread .


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Neon_Abyss @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Wait a minute, is the MUTE release the same as the iNDEPENDANT?!


Yes... the scene won't accept a non-properly packed release so it has to be repacked as iND.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Oct 1, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if the mute release is safe?


----------



## HBK (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> posting in a legendary thread



You bet.


----------



## puff1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank god I waited and extra 15min before I left work.  Now I can enjoy it tonight and not have to wait till tomorrow.  Very Nice!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 1, 2007)

I left the PC some time ago (about an hour or so) and I came back to look for some info about a certain monster on FFVA. I said "bah, I've been doing this all day long... I'll check GBATemp, although I'm sure nothing will have chang... CRAP!". 
So here it is, finally. Let's see why people is making such a fuss about this game...


----------



## HBK (Oct 1, 2007)

We need a WORLDWIDE bank holiday for this game RIGHT NOW.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Life can go on!


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it working on G6 Lite?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Let's see why people is making such a fuss about this game...




I would think that the first four words of the game's title could tell you enough...


----------



## samred (Oct 1, 2007)

Works perfectly on G6 Flash -- Safe Mode and trim resulted in a black screen, so I switched to force r/w, no trim, and it's working just like the retail version. No need to trim anyway, as it only shaves a few 100K.


----------



## vDrag0n (Oct 1, 2007)

funny, server is getting hammered...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Crotch explosion. English!


----------



## HBK (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see why people is making such a fuss about this game...
> ...



The _*Legend*_ of *Zelda*!


----------



## Mike83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got this.  Will try it now, anyone have settings that work on an M3, or will I have to fiddle with it.


----------



## Chief_Second (Oct 1, 2007)

m3 simply works a treat


----------



## Retal (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> We need a WORLDWIDE bank holiday for this game RIGHT NOW.


I don't see how that would do any good considering that Monday just ended.


----------



## Spiridow (Oct 1, 2007)

Works perfect on R4. BTW, English is not the only language included. I can confirm for French, don't know about other languages.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to play Mother 3...


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 1, 2007)

WTF is this crap? I want Crayola Treasure Adventures!


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 1, 2007)

hourgalss apperantly doesnt work on m3 lite confirmed with m3 wiki comp list and it says black screens on all sets


----------



## mat88 (Oct 1, 2007)

the mute release works on my m3 cf


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 1, 2007)

The game is multi3. English, French and Spanish!!!


----------



## Nickel (Oct 1, 2007)

Works on Supercard SD!


----------



## hanman (Oct 1, 2007)

w00t! no sleep tonight, yay!


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 1, 2007)

> 332 User(s) are reading this topic (25 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

Ok, this is officially insane. This better turn out to be the highest selling DS game of all time. I wonder if it can outsell Halo 3? Nah...


----------



## Karmatic (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear Zelda is an African in this.  Please tell me this isn't so.  MUST SMASH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike83 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> hourgalss apperantly doesnt work on m3 lite confirmed with m3 wiki comp list and it says black screens on all sets








 poor me!


----------



## mat88 (Oct 1, 2007)

it's in french


----------



## Ryoku (Oct 1, 2007)

Huzzah! It's out! So far it's pretty damn good too!


----------



## Opium (Oct 1, 2007)

So Zelda huh? Lets see if this is any good.


----------



## Chief_Second (Oct 1, 2007)

what was with all this bs about copyright - i think a few hundred from the scene rushed out to order copies on this rumor


----------



## Noobix (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG 4 more minutes to go on ym download...the suspense is killing me !!!


----------



## Echibie (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> the mute release works on my m3 cf


which firmware/settings ?
can't get it work on mine...


----------



## Mike83 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> hourgalss apperantly doesnt work on m3 lite confirmed with m3 wiki comp list and it says black screens on all sets


Works:
SD:1XDMA, Force R/W, Trim Rom (NO soft Reset)


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this Zeldo any good?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2007)

M3 CF 1x, force r/w, no soft reset and trim rom.


----------



## scoozer (Oct 1, 2007)

*M3 PROBLEM GUYS:

1xDMA, no trim, no soft reset, force r/w ON -> then patch arm7 = works*


----------



## mat88 (Oct 1, 2007)

Game Manager V34a + loader V34
m3cf works i'm playing now (watching the intro)


----------



## phoood (Oct 1, 2007)

Hype?  What hype?  I didn't see any hype.

Even then, this game was hyped around this forum a lot.  I guess I'll be playing this.

After I've played halo 3 to death.


----------



## Lxshercliff (Oct 1, 2007)

For anyone having problems on the R4DS Lite, if you get the "Can't read file, please turn of DS" or whatever message, just run it through the Arm7 fix, don't ask me where to get it though.

Sorted it for me, bye now, Zelda to be playin


----------



## yiggs (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha damn... I left for uni about 40 minutes ago!? I didn't bring my microSD reader T__T

Thanks dumpers, thanks GBAtemp!


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesn't work on DS-Xtreme, any ideas ?


----------



## blueskies (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally!  Too bad I have to wait till thursday (payday) to purchase.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Mike83 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SaiZou @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hourgalss apperantly doesnt work on m3 lite confirmed with m3 wiki comp list and it says black screens on all sets
> ...



lol yeah i posted the settings


----------



## LordWill072284 (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that's a lot of ppl...grabbin from the usual source, goin on g6ds. thanks guys for the info!


----------



## MarcoFowl (Oct 1, 2007)

387 User(s) are reading this topic (50 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

NOW it's officially insane.


----------



## Mike83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## Yodas (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Nickel @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Works on Supercard SD!



Thats what i wanted to hear


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 1, 2007)

this is too much... the game is really overhyped
388 users like what the hell ! Fine i agree it's a great game but it's just a game
Anyway really happy to see this released though hehe but will play in dec (see why in sig)


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 1, 2007)

Huzzah! its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to get it.


----------



## Djammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Works good on Supercard lite -=smiles=-


----------



## Teun (Oct 1, 2007)

394 users reading this topic????


----------



## soadzombi (Oct 1, 2007)

FINALLY!!!111!!ONEWONEONE 

MAMAMAMAMa


----------



## zatelli (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice disclaimer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've already tried the Japanese release -as most of you did- however it didn't live up to my expectations, sad but true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only binary that might get me to boot my DS would be Archaic sealed heat.
Way 2 go.


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone got it working on G6 Lite if so what settings?


----------



## amrod (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


>



LOL


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 1, 2007)

Game also has Spanish in it.

If you set your DS to Spanish you can see


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesnt seem 2 work in a G6 lite.... it boots but gives out a data saving error right after you click the screen... some how i was especting this .. maybe it needs to be patched with that arm7 thingy you guys talk about...
I havent tried in every possible way though ... just save mode, like i always do


----------



## TeraS (Oct 1, 2007)

im buying this afta the prices on ebay go down


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 1, 2007)

Nevermind, tried the "Hoshigami fix" method, works now like a charm on DS-Xtrem.

Going to bed with Link now, Iori-Kyo-K over !


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 1, 2007)

"400 User(s) are reading this topic", woot


----------



## bobrules (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the end of the world! Thank you dumper.


----------



## m_babble (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## MarcoFowl (Oct 1, 2007)

And NOBODY asked where to download it!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 1, 2007)

FUCK YEAH THIS GAME OWNS.

Kinda wish it wasn't stylus controlled. It reminds me too much of the old Zelda handheld games, particularly the dungeon style.


----------



## strummer12 (Oct 1, 2007)

seems to be working fine on m3 simply


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 1, 2007)

I NEED NEW PANTS!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 1, 2007)

Works fine on Supercard SD/MiniSD/Lite with latest software patched and latest firmware on the SC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems MK5 has a problem, can't change the save type to 4Mbit FLASH


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 1, 2007)

now the excitemnt i dying as there are now 340 users on


----------



## kedest (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MarcoFowl @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> And NOBODY asked where to download it!




Well there is the big red warning


----------



## Chanser (Oct 1, 2007)

Please Sir can I have more?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 1, 2007)

i just hope it was all worth it
maybe the site can get back to normality now


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Works fine on Supercard SD/MiniSD/Lite with latest software patched and latest firmware on the SC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... but is the game even any good?


----------



## Da-Huntha (Oct 1, 2007)

This is not Ed's Farm


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see why everyone's so crazy about this. For Gods sake, it's only a damn game.


----------



## ryohki (Oct 1, 2007)

I was going to DL it, but my connection's been shaped, and I have to go to work... a 2.5 hr download because the servers are being assraped doesn't appeal to me.
I'll grab it this arvo, while at work


----------



## Chief_Second (Oct 1, 2007)

works file on my m3 simply and cyclo mini sd (gba cart) - no need to change settings/alter.

cool intro!!!!


----------



## leinad (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay


----------



## chava (Oct 1, 2007)

Works fine on M3 Lite MicroSD:

Trim rom, 1xDMA, Force R/W, No Soft reset.


----------



## chava (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyway, it's really a nice game, sound and looks reaaaaally nice!!!

And yes, is in spanish also.


----------



## joeinnit (Oct 1, 2007)

doesn't work on G6 Lite.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally! I could care less about PH, but no more Rick`rolled. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## kingBLAOW (Oct 1, 2007)

Does it run on a ds-x?


----------



## NeoSaSI (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(samred @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Works perfectly on G6 Flash -- Safe Mode and trim resulted in a black screen, so I switched to force r/w, no trim, and it's working just like the retail version. No need to trim anyway, as it only shaves a few 100K.




COOL


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 1, 2007)

Works like a charm on M3 Lite Perfect with GM 34D & Firmware 34, using wiki settings.

Tonight I love the scene even more than usual.

French language included, me = happy.

Will buy the game on Oct. 19th, since Zelda deserves it more than every other game.


----------



## Xuio (Oct 1, 2007)

Simply stunning :-)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> i just hope it was all worth it
> maybe the site can get back to normality now


Until FF 12 comes out next month.


----------



## MrMojoRisin27 (Oct 1, 2007)

just to stir things up..where do i download it


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never heard of this.  Is it any good?  Can somebody tell me what it's about?


----------



## mat88 (Oct 1, 2007)

it's funny when u try to kill the chicken, when u kill one a uber thing happens


----------



## Jax (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine-Alee!

I had 3 strokes, 1 seizure and some heart stops while waiting for this big boy!


----------



## ds6220 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojoRisin27 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> just to stir things up..where do i download it


Interesting choice for a first post.


----------



## Chief_Second (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojoRisin27 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> just to stir things up..where do i download it



you can get it from www.you'rebanned.com


----------



## Ferrian (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(joeinnit @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> doesn't work on G6 Lite.


Working on my G6 with Force R/W, no trim.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 1, 2007)

GOTS IT BABY


----------



## shineget (Oct 1, 2007)

couldn't get it to work on g6 lite, anyone know what settings to use? anyone even got it to work on g6 lite?


----------



## Harsky (Oct 1, 2007)

It's.... beautiful


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, it plays nicely too.


----------



## bigboy85zz (Oct 1, 2007)

couldnt get it to work on the g6 lite either. tried it with and without the arm7 fix


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kingBLAOW @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Does it run on a ds-x?



Not by itself, It seems to be working fine for me after using the ARM7 fix though.  You can search the forums for it.  I think theres instructions in the Worms Open Warfare 2 release post


----------



## 754boy (Oct 1, 2007)

```
351 User(s) are reading this topic (74 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
```


----------



## SnickS (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL'd @ download message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, great that it's finally been released. Too bad that it wasn't an early release, but whatever. At least it's been released


----------



## mkoo (Oct 1, 2007)

Does it work on pal? ...


----------



## Blackbull33 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm

Can get it to run on G6 lite but I get a "corrupted save data" error when trying to load the save. Patched it with the ARM7 fix and it won't hold a save at all now


----------



## Sykoex (Oct 1, 2007)

Can somebody tell me how to use the shield?


----------



## wolfman (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mkoo @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Does it work on pal? ...Â


?PAL???NDS??? What are you talking about? This is no Wii Game and the DS has no TV out, so why do you need PAL?


----------



## bigboy85zz (Oct 1, 2007)

got it running on g6 lite, soft reset was the problem. used dofat force r/w, no trim


----------



## xflash (Oct 1, 2007)

145 replies in 80 minutes lol anyway does anybody know if it works on supercard sd?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 1, 2007)

yayayay


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 1, 2007)

It works perfectly on the Acekard, all saves work, no MAJOR lag, perfect. At the 1st dungeon, assholes.


----------



## kingBLAOW (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kingBLAOW @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it run on a ds-x?
> ...



Thank you sir.  I'll go patch it up then.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> 145 replies in 80 minutes lol anyway does anybody know if it works on supercard sd?



I will slap it on my old supercard (currently playing on g6 real, which, btw, requires NO ARM7 FIX) if you get rid of that sig. Seriously, no one cares that you have an awful taste in music.


----------



## SnickS (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mkoo @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Does it work on pal? ...Â


Only in 60 hz mode


----------



## Yodas (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> 145 replies in 80 minutes lol anyway does anybody know if it works on supercard sd?



Yes it does, i'm playing it right now 

(bathroom break, lol)


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything I hoped for and more. Almost done with damn Tingle. Crap, the temptation to quit playing Tingle and focus on this.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2007)

is anyone having problems with wifi, when i was playing a match and the game ended, it showed the scores went to a black screen and hanged with the music skipping in a loop, i have a R4DS.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Sykoex @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Can somebody tell me how to use the shield?



The shield is Automatic in this game, once you have it it only works if you are facing the enemy or projectile.


----------



## dirtycarrot (Oct 1, 2007)

It works fine on G6 lite, as some people have been saying.
Let me spell it out though - using the iNDEPENDENT release...
* Force R/W
* No Rom Trim
That's all you need to do.
Loader 4.8, PC software 4.8D.
No ARM Fix is required.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 1, 2007)

well every 1 has really been waiting for this game lol ive completed it has any 1 eles


----------



## kentasama (Oct 1, 2007)

the game is already on the net i just dl it !! and started play!! it's a great game!!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 1, 2007)

w00t!!!!!


----------



## tomqman (Oct 1, 2007)

lol 322 User(s) are reading this topic (64 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Ryjuu (Oct 1, 2007)

I love you guys out there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its now 0.20 in mine country and im not going to sleep tonight lol


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait to try it out...after homework.


----------



## saiyan23 (Oct 1, 2007)

Working perfectly (so far) on a Ez Flash IV.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Can't wait to try it out...after homework.


screw homework lol just play it now


----------



## Blackbull33 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dirtycarrot @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> It works fine on G6 lite, as some people have been saying.
> Let me spell it out though - using the iNDEPENDENT release...
> * Force R/W
> * No Rom Trim
> ...



I've got the CNBS release. Is this a shitty dump??


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 1, 2007)

Reach 12 pages in less than 2 hours... I believe this is a new record.

On topic: Finally... Or should I say: Right on time! What time? Time to stop the complaining!


----------



## yus786 (Oct 1, 2007)

*LOL at the number of users reading the topic going down!!

omg came back from taraweeh and look what appears, sad thing is ive got work todo and school tomorrow so i gotta wait till im on the bus to play the thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks to the dumpers once again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







yus786*


----------



## test84 (Oct 1, 2007)

300 User(s) are reading this topic (58 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) !


----------



## GGC (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh!! I'm so weak: I ordered it but I can't wait to receive it so I dled it. Bad bad me!!
But since I'm flying to Tokyo tomorrow and won't be getting the game itself until I come back (2 weeks), I think I had a good excuse to dl it now.
Oh and btw, seems to work fine on R4 fw 1.11 (I got all the way to the save files). I guess it'll work all the way if it does boot and all, right?


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Oct 1, 2007)

Aweeeeesome!


----------



## subb (Oct 1, 2007)

My DS can finally fulfil its destiny.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 1, 2007)

yay, awesome, omg 1 million members reading this topic.


----------



## PlooBloo (Oct 1, 2007)

Works on my G6 Real w/ARM7 patch and no soft reset.


----------



## Chief_Second (Oct 1, 2007)

my ds finally feels like a nintendo product!!! - all we need now is smash brothers, mario party, mario golf, mario tennis, donkey kong and banjo kazooie  - i don't ask for much


----------



## bowmessage (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> yay, awesome, omg 1 million members reading this topic.


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 1, 2007)

I have mine reserved and paid off, yet I'm still downloading this and playing it. Thank jebus for savsender.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> yay, awesome, omg 1 million members reading this topic.


----------



## funwithplaydough (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it compatible with Vista?


Geez, how many release groups released this? I think i have seen like 4 different groups now.


----------



## Friction Baby (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank god it is here I am a happy camper


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2007)

Why doesn't it work on my G6real ?
When I attempt to start a game ,it fails to create a save file and tells me to switch off the unit and retry.
Why other people seem to get it to work right away ?


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Why doesn't it work on my G6real ?
> When I attempt to start a game ,it fails to create a save file and tells me to switch off the unit and retry.
> Why other people seem to get it to work right away ?



try the arm fix.


----------



## Kira99 (Oct 1, 2007)

Works for me on the R4, using firmware 1.11. I got the iND release. It made a save, and started fine, I haven't played/started a story yet though...too busy with school.

Why are ppl having problems on the R4 and needing the arm7 fix?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks.
I never had the need to armfix something before, so pardon me for asking and not use the search button, but where do I get it, please ?


----------



## bowmessage (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Is it compatible with Vista?



I'll just pretend he said nothing..

Unless, of course, you have Vista running on your ds. Then I'll listen.


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 1, 2007)

GIMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowmessage (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Thanks.
> I never had the need to armfix something before, so pardon me for asking and not use the search button, but where do I get it, please ?



if you google the word ass-shagger... nothing will happen. You wont even see anything show up. at all.


----------



## primeboss (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bowmessage @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Unable to Quote deleted text




Can i smell a BANNED over here

Nevermind MODS deleted the message. I bet u they have like 10 people modding the topic. 

Thanks for the mods for keeping a safe enviorment for all us to type and post in.


----------



## xflash (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 145 replies in 80 minutes lol anyway does anybody know if it works on supercard sd?
> ...


riiiiight (issues) anyway i'll listen to the other guys and give it a go


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 2, 2007)

All I was asking was the arm fix lol.......
People is way too generous here......


----------



## superkrm (Oct 2, 2007)

spinach


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 2, 2007)

239 users WOOHOO


----------



## spas (Oct 2, 2007)

Total insanity its like pokemon but 1000 times worse but nobody has posted links or anything and shaunj66, Opium and jumpman17 are all carefully watching to ensuring the transition goes smoothely.  I will try this tomorrow.  

Must complete before offical UK release date!


----------



## iwakura (Oct 2, 2007)

There goes this weeks homework.


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this game that good? I'm basically here just to see how many people gets ban from asking something stupid. So far I counted 2.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn EZV Tool not working


----------



## sandreezy (Oct 2, 2007)

see you guys in a week. ill be in my cave beating this game


----------



## Switchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the game really worth all this hype?
I've played until I found the captain and yes, it's very entertaining but so far.. not what I thought it would be.


----------



## silvestik (Oct 2, 2007)

FUCKING GREAT SURPRISE !! ZELDA WITH FRENCH LANGAGE !!!


----------



## dj_ricochet (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the compatibility info guys, I'll be enjoying playing this one a couple of weeks early from the Aussie release.

Cheers


----------



## Noobix (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't get it to work on vista.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank God I have an R4 !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Planning to stay up all night!


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 2, 2007)

wow i'm really liking this game so far.  I thought I was gonna hate the controls but theyre actually pretty fun.  Now, of course I would rather have d-pad controls, but the stylus control isn't nearly as bad as I imagined it to be.  I'm pretty excited, seems like a great game.

With the Arm 7 fix I've gotten passed the first little intro dungeon area saving and loading with no problems on DSX.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you.

kthxbye.


----------



## braulio09 (Oct 2, 2007)

poo...doesn't work on my m3 perfect sd even after i fixed it

damn you white and black screens :[email protected]

hopefully someone gets on it =]


----------



## Spandi (Oct 2, 2007)

Any news on the G6 lite? Does it work?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 2, 2007)

W00T GETIING IT RIGHT NOW!!! cant wait to play!!!!!!!!! look at the list of members


----------



## theman69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry was too lazy to check other page ^^


----------



## riska (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(braulio09 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> poo...doesn't work on my m3 perfect sd even after i fixed it
> 
> damn you white and black screens :[email protected]
> 
> hopefully someone gets on it =]



It works on my m3 perfect, you have to choose 1xDMA mode


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok works on MK5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had to reformat my MK5, filesystem was fucked up, now it works fine


----------



## VeggieH8R (Oct 2, 2007)

This game sucks. I finished it already.


----------



## MillionsKnives (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Spandi @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Any news on the G6 lite? Does it work?


According to all posts I've read, it will work on the G6 Lite with these settings:

Dofat w/force 
No Soft Rest
No Trim

If you get a save error when you turn on the game, pass the ROM through the arm7 patcher found here.  Use the Japanese SimCity ROM as the donor file.

Hopefully the G6 team will release a new Loader or Firmware so that Soft Reset will be supported... if they haven't forgotten about us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the game goes though, I can't believe it is only 64 MB.  IGN already said that the game was too simple, but it must not be all that long either if it's that small of a game.  Nonetheless, I'll be playing it and hoping it is at least as good as Windwaker


----------



## theorgan (Oct 2, 2007)

worst game of 2007


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(VeggieH8R @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> This game sucks. I finished it already.


Complete lies. Unless you speed hacked the game. The game is 5+  hours long, so there's NO way you finished it already. Unless you sat in a corner, and played continuously.

Also, if the game sucked, why did you bother finishing it?


----------



## HipN (Oct 2, 2007)

So far Im liking it more than TP....since I hated TP. Waste of my freakin $60.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 2, 2007)

I got 2 different version CNBS and MUTE?
Which is hte proper one?


----------



## decept (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't picked up my DS is over 3 months... I guess I should look for my charger tonight.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> I got 2 different version CNBS and MUTE?
> Which is hte proper one?


I'm playing the one, by mute.


----------



## MrGizMo (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhh nice ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's time to use my DS again..
will test it tomorrow with my Supercard MiniSD..


----------



## scruffman (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tried both the CNBS and MUTE on my CycloDS Evo and both works great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Time to give link some appletinis


----------



## samred (Oct 2, 2007)

"As far as the game goes though, I can't believe it is only 64 MB. IGN already said that the game was too simple, but it must not be all that long either if it's that small of a game."

The 64 MB size is pretty much all game, as the music is midi and voices are at a bare minimum. Based on my time w/ the game and the amount to do that is both included and NOT included on the Japanese version's GameFAQ, I'd estimate a good 15-20 hour quest...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 2, 2007)

Erggg, I've yet to have to use the ARM7 fix till now :-(
Is there a tutorial or anything about to help me? As i've not got the foggiest idea as to what i'm doing


Cheers guys, always apriciative


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well lets hope this isn't as gay as the gamecube game was.


----------



## becker2384 (Oct 2, 2007)

I;m having problems with it booting on my Supercard lite Micro SD.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 2, 2007)

I managed to apply the arm 7 fix, and now it works fine on my G6real.
It's strange that not too many people mentioned this problem before.
Thanks again thegame07


----------



## Altamira (Oct 2, 2007)

For everybody those that cannot get the rom working: Buy a supercard ds one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All games are working 100% without patching, but you must set the save type manual. 
no arm fixing or whatever just copy and play

btw: great game


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the best game I have ever played.
I'm picky and this game got all what I need.
Though i'm still waiting Ninja Gaiden


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 2, 2007)

The CNBS version working fine with R4 (Firmware 1.11).
Not needed to apply the arm7 fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also trimmed it with R4DS ROM Trimmer from R4 site.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is this arm fix thing, and how does it work? The game is not working on m3 it just keeps crashing.


----------



## thsprgrmscks (Oct 2, 2007)

On G6 Lite I can get the IND release to play
- no soft reset
- dofat force r/w
- no trim rom

But it won't save.
Everytime I boot up it says "a file has been created"
Trying the Arm7 fix now

Nope that doesn't work

Using 4.8D Loader

Damn I was kinda far too


----------



## Rayder (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried both the iND and MUTE versions in my R4, both work fine with no ARM fixing.

FW v.1.11


----------



## becker2384 (Oct 2, 2007)

AWSOME I got it to work on the Supercards lite micro sd!!!  You need the updated 2.63 beta version!!  Good luck and great gaming!!


----------



## Miroku (Oct 2, 2007)

so this will be my first Zelda game. it better be freaking awesome, or I'm holding all of you accountable for spreading lies and deceit.


----------



## rootbear1286 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is this arm 7 patch everyone keeps on mentioning?  

Currently, I'm using a G6 Real and it's working fine.  When I first started the game, I got the creating a save file error.  However, I reset the game and now everything is running perfectly (right now, I'm in the first temple).  Although, I'm not sure if the game actually saves, since I have not turned off my DS yet.



EDIT: After reading the post right below me, I decided it's a good idea to save before I get too far into the game.  And yes, it does save and loads fine.


----------



## thsprgrmscks (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm wondering if any G6 people have gotten it to save, I can't.  So I guess if there are people out there playing, I'd suggest trying to save it before ya get too far.

Of course, you're probably playing and not on the computer, but you'll be here eventually


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 2, 2007)

CNBS or the MUTE version is the IND one?


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone with an M3 Lite having issues with saving? I should really sell this thing and get a Slot-1 card. Oi vei.


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 2, 2007)

MUTE is the iND version.


----------



## 4saken (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a bit slow here; whats the difference between the MUTE and CNBS, other than the release artist?


----------



## nephdj (Oct 2, 2007)

CNBS dump works fine on R4


----------



## OSW (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wo-o-oÂ
> ...



wasn't the jp zelda 2M savetype?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Talaria @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> ...


If you have an Acekard you can set the savetype.


----------



## myclock (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF? Still no Crayola Treasure Adventures? WTF?

We get this crap but not Crayola?

Man, if this crappy game gets this many users signed up, I'm afraid for the day Crayola Treasure Adventures gets dumped. We're probably gonna have close the site for the whole month of it's release until the hype dies down.


----------



## myclock (Oct 2, 2007)

^


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally !


----------



## HellShade (Oct 2, 2007)

posting in an epic thread


----------



## bluebright (Oct 2, 2007)

I wake up to a 17 page thread and a new game. Your all insane. Stop talking about it and go play it.


----------



## OSW (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> ...



yeah i know that, but i mean, is it 4M or 2M, because i'm surprised it would change from the 2M jp release.

also will it work on my AK RPG or my SC ONE? (i expect it to...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

edit: read it works on AK, thanks hirarai


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 2, 2007)

woo... so 30 minutes before i had to leave work i saw this was dumped, and my rom download source had it already posted for download.  got it loaded to my flash cart just before i had to leave for work.  now i'm at work and just finished my first 15 minutes... only had time for the intro and to walk to the ferries grandpa's house.  the game looks great and the controls (at least for walking so far) are just great!  can't wait for lunch break, bet I'll barely eat anything and just play.


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 2, 2007)

ind-zph works fine on r4 1.11 french firmware version


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nintendo you stupid bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the hackers win again, and i finally got this damn game working.


----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 2, 2007)

friggin sweeeeeet. thanks gbatemp for the news!!!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Nintendo you stupid bastards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo will never win. NEVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooyah (Oct 2, 2007)

Woah uber thread. I guess you can ignore me if its been posted but Japanese saves are compatible with the US one. I did the old switcheroo on my Supercard and baboom back to the game with all my scribbles intact.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2007)

does the iND one work fine on R4?


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> does the iND one work fine on R4?



See my post on page 16 or 17...


----------



## loathsome (Oct 2, 2007)

INd-release plays very well on the DS-X after the ARM7-fix


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread just made my night.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2007)

i bought mine! makes playing it much more satisfying when it is legal!


----------



## your name here (Oct 2, 2007)

Too lazy to read posts. Does it need the arm7 fix?


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 2, 2007)

what card do ya have?


----------



## WickEd (Oct 2, 2007)

You been Rick Roll'd.

Enjoy!


----------



## your name here (Oct 2, 2007)

G6 lite


----------



## your name here (Oct 2, 2007)

Just tried it. Works fine without arm7 fix on G6 lite.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(WickEd @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> You been Rick Roll'd.
> 
> Enjoy!


how'd i get rickrolled?


----------



## thsprgrmscks (Oct 2, 2007)

Your Name Here

Can you tell me if your saves work?  Try saving and turning it back on, my save on the IND release using the G6 Lite with the 4.8D  loader doesn't stay there


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2007)

iND version works fine on my R4 without any fixing needed


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WickEd @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You been Rick Roll'd.
> ...


You didn't. But you better be careful. Also, you can prevent it from happening by blocking the site with this.




OK, I admit that was pretty obvious. But if anyone fall for it... it's not my fault.


----------



## samred (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thsprgrmscks @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> On G6 Lite I can get the IND release to play
> - no soft reset
> - dofat force r/w
> - no trim rom
> ...



I did the exact same thing as you and it's working swimmingly; saves all of my map notes and everything. Mine's the Mute release...is that the same/diff?


----------



## thsprgrmscks (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(samred @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thsprgrmscks @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > On G6 Lite I can get the IND release to play
> ...



I think the IND/Mute are the same...jeez this is odd if you can get it to work
Well I'll try formatting my card, goodbye saved crosswords
Thanks for letting me know it works


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 2, 2007)

lol, its like pokemon day all over again....... but worse.. 9000000 times worse..


----------



## Jei (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew the scene wouldn't fail me. I just get back from class and there it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just killing time until a certain download finishes...


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 2, 2007)

beat it, easy.


----------



## Foie (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad I have an essay to write tonight...


----------



## Torte (Oct 2, 2007)

You beat it already? From scratch? Yeah right.
Up to 3rd dungeon now and still lovin' the simplicity of it all.  Thank god I managed to finish Tingle before this; no way I would've gone back.  Btw, everyone says this dame is easy as, but I'm finding it quite challenging what with few hearts (no containers, how sad) and the Phantom Dungeon where time is of the essence - I finished the one for the Sun Crest with just 2 whole seconds to spare LOL!
Ok, I'm gonna try finish this today heh.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> beat it, easy.


Doubt it. Unless you are a Zelda obsessed freak.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2007)

After waiting so long for this game to come out, you'd think you guys would at least *try* to make it last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me, I accidentally shut the game off without saving after venturing into the second map (my last save point was before the first boss!)


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shit, this is one muddafudding epic thread!

*first post in a few months*

Thanks for bringing my R4&DS out of long term storage, guys!


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yay, awesome, omg 1 million members reading this topic.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

I just don't know how you can say it's over rated if you haven't even played all of it yet. Comments are fine


----------



## Miroku (Oct 2, 2007)

nintendo kicks so much ass


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a fun fact. I left a note because some members (evil monkey points at loathsome) here seem to think that modifying a rom to play on a certain flash cart means that the flash cart plays the rom perfectly when in truth, it actually means that it does not. I love the fact that we can swap the arm7.bin but let's not suggest that the cart plays the rom perfectly just because WE made it work.

Just bugs me when I see the compat says "Works Perfectly" then the notes say "Replace ARM7.BIN". Contradictory, don't you think? Don't get me wrong. I'm not suggesting that the members are flat out stupid, but let's not glorify a cart when we have to swap file(s) in the rom while all other carts out there haven't needed that for ages (hopefully). Something I felt like bringing up for debate.


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anybody discovered why there's so much issue with saving?


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad me DS is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I could pass time by playing Wind Waker...I strongly incourage you guys to buy this. Support good games such as these.


----------



## saas474 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank U god Thank u


----------



## Tafunda (Oct 2, 2007)

My reactions:


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Just a fun fact. I left a note because some members (evil monkey points at loathsome) here seem to think that modifying a rom to play on a certain flash cart means that the flash cart plays the rom perfectly when in truth, it actually means that it does not. I love the fact that we can swap the arm7.bin but let's not suggest that the cart plays the rom perfectly just because WE made it work.
> 
> Just bugs me when I see the compat says "Works Perfectly" then the notes say "Replace ARM7.BIN". Contradictory, don't you think? Don't get me wrong. I'm not suggesting that the members are flat out stupid, but let's not glorify a cart when we have to swap file(s) in the rom while all other carts out there haven't needed that for ages (hopefully). Something I felt like bringing up for debate.


when I said that it worked perfect on my R4, I was saying without any kind of changes. I just put it on and it worked... ^^;


----------



## thebugsdontbothe (Oct 2, 2007)

Does it work for PAL?

Wait this isn't the Wii forum?


----------



## petsnsac (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem when it 'freezes' on the creating save screen, you just need to tap the screen. You cannot press buttons to skip or continue dialog you have to tap. Also I didn't use Sim City DS(J) to replace the arm7, I just used a random rom and it works fine. *Does anybody notice that the sound on this game seems really low? Or is it just me? *


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Fucking bullshit.  Every good game is always released while I'm at school, so I can never get first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, this is the DS GOTY!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a fun fact. I left a note because some members (evil monkey points at loathsome) here seem to think that modifying a rom to play on a certain flash cart means that the flash cart plays the rom perfectly when in truth, it actually means that it does not. I love the fact that we can swap the arm7.bin but let's not suggest that the cart plays the rom perfectly just because WE made it work.
> ...


I was kinda directing my post towards the DSX constantly requiring it's owners to replace the ARM7.BIN file in order to play newer roms. Also, I've removed the comment from the compat area because while I think a point should be made, I think it would be wrong to place my own quarrels in that area.


----------



## Talaria (Oct 2, 2007)

This sucks the day Zelda is dumped, i am switching internet provider which means i am on a complementary dial up speed till i am connected on Thursday.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 2, 2007)

Ganondwarf is behind it all> gosh and golly gee!


----------



## Reduxed (Oct 2, 2007)

AND WE ALL PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Aril (Oct 2, 2007)

IT'S PARTY TIMEEEEEEEEEEE !*


edit: wooot french in this version oO


----------



## Rankio (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Fucking bullshit.Â Every good game is always released while I'm at school, so I can never get first post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who fucking cares about first posts, seriously.  No one remembers you for posting first nor cares.


----------



## mihaicapota (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm waiting for it to came to Europe so I can buy it.


----------



## osofastferu (Oct 2, 2007)

too many pussies pullin when they getttin they butt whooped in battle mode. play to the end you vaginaz


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking bullshit.  Every good game is always released while I'm at school, so I can never get first post
> ...


Shoulda phrased it better.  I don't care about the first post so much as the valuable playtime wasted at school.  Of course first post is still cool, cause it implies you got the game first, and therfor are pimp.


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> ...Of course first post is still cool, cause it implies you got the game first, and therfor are pimp.



I beg to differ.

First post shenanigans gets you a raised warning level in my books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, great game so far. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## TokiBrigadeFantô (Oct 2, 2007)

it doesn't work on my m3, somebody can help me?

after the title screen, there's a message : can't save..... and it's stop the game


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 2, 2007)

now about 45 minutes in to the game (2 coffee breaks and the 15 minutes after i was done my lunch) and this game is great.  got through the "training" dungon, so not too far... but really like how you can write notes on the map.  can't wait to try the online battle mode, it looks interesting.

ps: works great on the m3 simply ds (firmware v1.07 [one looks like R4's loader])


----------



## lookout (Oct 2, 2007)

it seen there a lot new member here... I bet Costello and shaunj66 are happy


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally. Beginning a new Zelda adventure is so exciting. One knows that great things are bound to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I just had more time to play...


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 2, 2007)

O: Warning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lawl, yeah, actually the only topics where I would pull those stunts anyway would be hentai games, being as they are the only ones I truly love.  (Doki Doki Majo Shinpan, anyone?)
That said, one hour in and I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Best portable game ever.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

The release shown here from iND is wrong, it got nuked.
Because it was later then CNBS.

It should be cnbs-zph and stuff.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 2, 2007)

is the esplands release ok?


----------



## ImperialX (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm surprised the server didn't crash yet.


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> is the esplands release ok?




Espalnds has the IND release


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(baronluigi @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is the esplands release ok?
> ...


Everyone seems to have the iND one.


----------



## SilverAnalyst (Oct 2, 2007)

Wohooo!


----------



## dydy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why the IND is nuked???


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Why the IND is nuked???



Topic here
Supposed to be a dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2007)

why is the iND one nuked?  There is nothing wrong with it.

edit: oh, I see now, still, I'm keeping it.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 2, 2007)

which release is the one that works?


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> which release is the one that works?


They both work.
Dupes allways work because they are dupes. The same as the other release.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank god its been dumped, now everyone can stop moaning


----------



## gitkua (Oct 2, 2007)

Great game, controls feel very natural! No excessive explaining/introducing etc. Making notes on the map is awesome! Going to be very handy!

Couldn't go online though, wouldn't connect to the Ninty server. Are they online yet?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Great game, controls feel very natural! No excessive explaining/introducing etc. Making notes on the map is awesome! Going to be very handy!
> 
> Couldn't go online though, wouldn't connect to the Ninty server. Are they online yet?



if the servers are decided by your ip, then i dont think the euro one wouldnt be online


----------



## MAIcrosoft (Oct 2, 2007)

great! something to do tonight Xp


----------



## smickers (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm using supercard rumble minisd, and i cant get this to work.  any suggestions on settings?


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(smickers @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Hey guys, I'm using supercard rumble minisd, and i cant get this to work.Â any suggestions on settings?


Teh almighty arm7.bin fix no good?


----------



## smickers (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(DBlaze @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smickers @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm using supercard rumble minisd, and i cant get this to work.Â any suggestions on settings?
> ...


is that for supercard?


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(smickers @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DBlaze @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(smickers @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> ...


It might work if a rom doesn't work...
Search it on gbatemp...


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a fun fact. I left a note because some members (evil monkey points at loathsome) here seem to think that modifying a rom to play on a certain flash cart means that the flash cart plays the rom perfectly when in truth, it actually means that it does not. I love the fact that we can swap the arm7.bin but let's not suggest that the cart plays the rom perfectly just because WE made it work.
> ...



FWIW, I grabbed the iNDEPENDENT release last night (it was the first one I found) and it runs without modification on my M3 Simply with the 1.07 loader (equivalent to the R4 DS 1.11 loader).


----------



## xflash (Oct 2, 2007)

omg chibi-robo is out but anyway i can't get this to work on my supercard sd even with the arm7 fix anybody know whats wrong?

edited: scratch that it turns out it was just the dump


----------



## adzix (Oct 2, 2007)

it's a shame hardly anyone is talking about the game itself.
running it on supercard cf without any problems.
so far i finished the first dungeon and i am enjoying it more and more.
obviously, the art style is very close to windwaker, which is a great thing for the ds. 
it just works.
stylus control is very responsive and easy to get into, definitely a good thing here, too.
i can't really tell how long the game will be, but from the various pre-and re-views i guess we're talking about 12+ hours.
about people discussing the size of the rom: give it a break.
there are no fmvs, hardly any voice stuff, so why would it be that big?
years ago 50-60 hrs games like ultima 8 even had a smaller size than this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just appreciate it goddamnit, 95% of you aren't purchasing it anyway, and downloading a rom like 100,000 others doesn't give you the right to bitch about ANYTHING.

back to gaming.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> it's a shame hardly anyone is talking about the game itself.
> running it on supercard cf without any problems.
> so far i finished the first dungeon and i am enjoying it more and more.
> obviously, the art style is very close to windwaker, which is a great thing for the ds.
> ...


we're not bitching, besides, its still not here in europe, and i'n not going to import it from USA since the release is in 17 days in europe.
Then ill buy it, till then ill play the rom.


----------



## Shanshobo (Oct 2, 2007)

It works it works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After finishing it I can die...


----------



## dydy (Oct 2, 2007)

Work on R4?..thanks for the infos


----------



## adzix (Oct 2, 2007)

dblaze: please dont generalize what i wrote.
of course not all are bitching, and of course some will be buying it.
but half of the posts are complaints and i am really sick of reading the same bs with every major release, it's like the same postings over and over and over again


----------



## ryohki (Oct 2, 2007)

well, I'm a little sad to say, I think I prefer tingle to this.
but then, I've never been a huge zelda fan, with minish cap being one of the few I've really appreciated.
I mean, don't get me wrong, it's cool and all... and has some great innovations.
but I think tingle is a little more unique. and so very classy in it's campness


----------



## loathsome (Oct 2, 2007)

So I played for an hour or so yesterday, and I don't quite know if I'm digging the controls ..


----------



## neveras (Oct 2, 2007)

Eghads, I just spent literally half an hour in the room where you have to place you Sea Chart against the Sun Crest just tapping at various points on the map, Trying to Draw the symbol, doing pretty much everything I can think of that I failed to realise my DS light going red. Then poof, she turns off. Then I learn you have to "CLOSE THE MUTHER-FRACKIN'" DS... Stupid Obvious puzzle eluding me.. Now I don't really feel like re-doing that little bit.. son of a bitch...

Always tommorow.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this game is too easy due to the stylus control.

Either that or years of playing Zelda made me a pro at it, it was the same with Twilight Princess.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> well, I'm a little sad to say, I think I prefer tingle to this.
> but then, I've never been a huge zelda fan, with minish cap being one of the few I've really appreciated.
> I mean, don't get me wrong, it's cool and all... and has some great innovations.
> but I think tingle is a little more unique. and so very classy in it's campness




wow I couldn't stand that game, I tried to like it but I love phantom hourglass so much more. I hate the rupee thing with every conversation and the battles that don't have much gameplay and the story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The controls don't cause me any frustration and the puzzles are really good in zelda. It's like a zelda lite compared to the console titles but that's what I was expecting so no disappointments here


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice gonna try it


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> ...



Yes, and the Spanish is pretty broken, taken literally from the English translation... Something that made sense in English, carbon-copied to Spanish doesn't sound as good. Seriously, I had to put my DS firmware on English so I could "enjoy" this game. I hope it's something that will be "corrected" in the EUR release, if there's something to be corrected in the first place, of course.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> I think this game is too easy due to the stylus control.
> 
> Either that or years of playing Zelda made me a pro at it, it was the same with Twilight Princess.


since the wii came out and nintendo wants to attract the non-gamers, the games became REALLY easy.
metroid prime 3 and zelda tp where WAY to easy to complete and i hope that super mario galaxy will be a little bit more difficult.

i just played a round z-ph battle on the wifi connection against a japanese guy and i really liked it, nice multiplayer! (i won  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## loathsome (Oct 2, 2007)

old -.-


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ Oct 2 2007, 11:10 AM)]since the wii came out and nintendo wants to attract the non-gamers, the games became REALLY easy.
> metroid prime 3 and zelda tp where WAY to easy to complete and i hope that super mario galaxy will be a little bit more difficult.


Damn I was hoping MP3 to challenge me a bit.  :'(


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE([Truth) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don´t start it on normal, take veteran.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 2, 2007)

if everyone paused their zelda-ph's at the same time would the world asplode?


----------



## Jasafar (Oct 2, 2007)

Phantom Hourglass is really a beautiful game.  Only played it for an hour, but it's quite good.


----------



## NormenKD (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG HAX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perfect time, tomorrow iss school loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: i'm a bit affraid that someone exploits this hype and builts a bricker in this rom :/ ^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2007)

Most beautiful game on the DS.. I don't feel like I'm playing a handheld game with this.. and taking notes in your map is a great feature..


----------



## SkH (Oct 2, 2007)

Woooooo!!! (Too bad my DS....)


----------



## zaeza (Oct 2, 2007)

can't get it to work on my supercard sd, are there any settings I need to modify?

anyway, 2 weeks to go until pal release...


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 2, 2007)

What is that "Zelda" game never heard of it.















Sarcasm over. Being playing for an hour ~ and it's looks & play really great so far. I hope it keeps the same pace through the rest of the game.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(zaeza @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> can't get it to work on my supercard sd, are there any settings I need to modify?
> 
> anyway, 2 weeks to go until pal release...


Dosnt work on mine either


----------



## zaeza (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Dosnt work on mine either


I don't care, I'll just take my girlfriend's R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: HOLY EFFIN CRAP, I got a corrupted data message when launched via R4ds wtf!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zaeza @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can't get it to work on my supercard sd, are there any settings I need to modify?
> ...


Try these settings:
Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High

From DualScene.net


----------



## gitkua (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it to work on Supercard SD with default options on in the latest patching software. Worked like a charm!


----------



## paxl13 (Oct 2, 2007)

*How to for G6 Lite User*

With teh Espland or the iND release, you need to apply the Arm7 fix and then use Do fat + force R/W

Btw, I'd pass on "french" release like this, this is the first game I play in english as beeing a french native talker, the french is UGLY....

Anyway, great game... easy.. but fun, I'll play it lighly to not end it too much fast,

paxl13


----------



## zaeza (Oct 2, 2007)

works now, I was still running my SCDS via the 1.81 FW. works wonder after the update, thanks guys


----------



## Sil3n7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got it! thanks guys. Didnt have the latest firmware and patching software


----------



## wrathek (Oct 2, 2007)

WOOT finally! i can play the game.. again.. BUT IN ENGLISH THIS TIME!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2007)

oh hell yes...

im so gonna get this... when its finally released in europe that is...


----------



## balpen (Oct 2, 2007)

Man i stopped reading can some body tell me if there are any good postings on page 12 t/m 24. Thanks
now going to play


----------



## zallaaa (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody knows how to make it save on a SC Lite? firmware 1.83 and patcher 2.63beta... the game loads fine but it still doesn't want to save...


----------



## Torte (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey everybody!  I've Finished it!  Whee!
I've got saves for every major dungeon and their bosses too.  I'll upload them tomorrow in case anyone's interested in hacking the best parts of game at their own leisure.  I can't believe I finished a Zelda game, or an action-RPG for that matter, in a single day lol!  Worse than my Prison Break 2 marathon, I think.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hm, can't seem to find any working links for the English version of the Game Manager V34a + loader V34 for the M3... Can someone hook me up?

nm, got it to work, just update to V35, patch the rom with the arm7 patch program and write it with the default settings


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 2, 2007)

THIS IS ZELDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !! XD

ZOMG ! THIS GAME ROXXX


----------



## alexandertyler (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted you to know, YOU CAN USE YOUR JAPANESE GAME SAVE WITH THE USA VERSION!!! All you have to do is rename your Japanese save file to the USA version and it will work.

Now you can pick up where you left off!!!

Later,

Alex


----------



## kaktus.ds (Oct 2, 2007)

WEEEEEEEEEEIIII ZEEEELDAAAAAA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And finally I can understand the story!)


----------



## HBK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, being playing a bit (all day at school) and finally got time to enjoy this classic.

I can call it the Best Game for the DS, with Pokemon Diamond ranked 2nd for now, as it's just amazing. I love the responsiveness of the touch screen, and although the game does trick you sometimes, it's generally easy.

Back to playing. xD


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(paxl13 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Btw, I'd pass on "french" release like this, this is the first game I play in english as beeing a french native talker, the french is UGLY....



Nice to see I'm not the only one who hates the translation in this game. That means I'm not being a little too picky


----------



## Alastair (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(alexandertyler @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Just wanted you to know, YOU CAN USE YOUR JAPANESE GAME SAVE WITH THE USA VERSION!!! All you have to do is rename your Japanese save file to the USA version and it will work.
> 
> Now you can pick up where you left off!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to start using the USA (eww)version in the hopes that I'll be able to do the same when the EUR one comes out.


----------



## screwed (Oct 2, 2007)

started to reach through... but gave up.. the amount of pages and comments on the release is insane....


----------



## kawlex (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, i knew this game would be good, but now, after ~3 hours of playing
i have to say its AWESOME!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this game is REALLY worth a buy

too bad i'm broke at the moment ^^


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 2, 2007)

This game is perfect with clean-freaks with greasy hands. You'll rarely push down on the d-pad.


----------



## Astral_ (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> it's in frenchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's not... It's friggin' Québécois


----------



## nickdm717 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is my .dat save file supposed to be 513kb. Because none of my others are. And I get an error save file corrupted when I try to load my game. Then it deletes my save and I have to start over. Any ideas?
-Nick-


----------



## nickdm717 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is my .dat save file supposed to be 513kb. Because none of my others are. And I get an error save file corrupted when I try to load my game. Then it deletes my save and I have to start over. Any ideas?
-Nick-


----------



## Hit (Oct 2, 2007)

Finaly!!
This game is genius


----------



## acrocosm (Oct 2, 2007)

hahah 26 pages worth of posts in 1 day time wow

from the little i managed to read most were in the "oh it's put" style anyone care to summarize?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess it's time to play this again, but actually understand the story this time.


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## pixla (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(nickdm717 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Is my .dat save file supposed to be 513kb. Because none of my others are. And I get an error save file corrupted when I try to load my game. Then it deletes my save and I have to start over. Any ideas?
> -Nick-


on my ds linker, i had to choose flash 4mbit for the saves to work


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Oct 3, 2007)

Iuno... am I like theo nly one that wasn't waiting for this game? Lol. I DLed it anyways, gave it a couple minutes, and the game itself is pretty cool, but the stylus controls are kinda not too great imo. I think I just have to get used to it since so many people think this game is the greatest DS game, I just don't see the light I suppose, lol.


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 3, 2007)

ugh!!! why does my m3 lite start but then says the no save please insert game...something like that. it happened in worms 2 too!! please help. i read something about the arm 7 but dont know how to use it =/


----------



## nickdm717 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I got it to work. I used the Arm7 and I think it is working now.
-Nick-
I was using M3 CF


----------



## MoNoXiD3 (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Saylient_Dreams @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> Iuno... am I like theo nly one that wasn't waiting for this game? Lol. I DLed it anyways, gave it a couple minutes, and the game itself is pretty cool, but the stylus controls are kinda not too great imo. I think I just have to get used to it since so many people think this game is the greatest DS game, I just don't see the light I suppose, lol.



Ditto.  Lets all create a fake hype about the next Bratz Super Babiez (or w/e its called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## brooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow i'd love to play this game
...
wait, i'm one of the poor suckers with an M3 Simply that has to look on hungrily.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 3, 2007)

Did anyone play the Japanese version with the patch for d-pad and buttons? How was it?


----------



## m3rox (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> ugh!!! why does my m3 lite start but then says the no save please insert game...something like that. it happened in worms 2 too!! please help. i read something about the arm 7 but dont know how to use it =/



How many save files are in your DS save folder?  I know that if I have more than 200, new games won't save.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 3, 2007)

When does the "Masked Ship" show up?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 3, 2007)

you mean that pirate ship thing? after you get the cannon which is after the fire temple and just before you go onto the north-west section of the sail chart.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't it random after this time ?


----------



## frostfire (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally! Gotta love this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my opinion the WindWaker was one of the best out of the series, I really liked the graphical style. This is the best looking DS game so far too i think.


----------



## El Bastardo (Oct 3, 2007)

Strange (but good). I totally had no problems with the game at the start. My M3 Lite Perfect (with MicroSD), the newest loader and firmware for the card and the settings from M3Wiki work without any error or need for fixes:

"Trim Rom, 1xDMA, Force R/W" and NO Software Reset!!


----------



## sandersvader (Oct 3, 2007)

It sometimes freezes with Micro SD SC lite

But it's sooooooooooooo nice!


----------



## paxl13 (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Astral_ @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mat88 @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it's in frenchÂ
> ...



Euh, I'm québécois, and THIS is UGLY, when I play video game I attend myself to NO FAULT and no semantic problem. Anyway, I plays it in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paxl13


----------



## paxl13 (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> Did anyone play the Japanese version with the patch for d-pad and buttons? How was it?



Do this patch would works with the US version,
Where to get it ?

Thanks


----------



## CpuMan2001 (Oct 3, 2007)

What are the settings I need for this on my SC lite?


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont think thats right cause i just downloaded jam session and it worked =/ and i never played over 200 games xD thanks though =]


QUOTE(m3rox @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ugh!!! why does my m3 lite start but then says the no save please insert game...something like that. it happened in worms 2 too!! please help. i read something about the arm 7 but dont know how to use it =/
> ...


----------



## dirtycarrot (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(paxl13 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> *How to for G6 Lite User*
> 
> With teh Espland or the iND release, you need to apply the Arm7 fix and then use Do fat + force R/W
> 
> ...



No you don't. You just need latest G6 lite firmware and DoFat, Force R/W, No Trim Rom, No Soft Reset.


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 4, 2007)

yay arm7 works for the m3 lite and also fixed my worms 2 issue!!!

for those who need it heres a link
http://m3.omgrofl.com/


----------



## DarkMind (Oct 5, 2007)

i wish it was a bit longer and LOT harder :S 
i did my best to take it nice and slowly i chouldn't >.<

Really nice game tho.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkMind @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> i wish it was a bit longer and LOT harder :S
> i did my best to take it nice and slowly i chouldn't >.<



If I didn't know you were talking about Zelda....


----------



## fristi (Oct 5, 2007)

yay they included the classic chicken attack


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I'm having a glitch in my game:

SPOILER ALERT!!

at the boss battle, when you're first given the power of the phantom hourglass, you have to draw a figure 8 to stop time. I tap the hourglass, but it's not drawing anything! nothing. instead, link is moving around. is anybody else having this issue???

SPOILER ALERT!!


----------



## Jiggah (Oct 6, 2007)

There's a whole spoiler tag for spoilers.

Wish it was harder


----------



## nuhbiwan79 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wtf? Is that supposed to be The Legend of Zelda?
Why does Link´s head look like a pumpkin? And why do controls suck?
Touch controls in honours but, I think the d-pad whould have been better.
Waiting for the next Zelda.....


----------



## Hachdog (Oct 6, 2007)

I was surprised to see the game in French, but actually it's in Fench from Quebec which is a little different! with strange expression for french people lol


----------



## Nocturno (Oct 6, 2007)

is anyone having problems with boomerang?
when I´m drawing the trajectory, many horizontal lines appear and then the screen turns blue..

is this a problem with R4, the game or my DS?


----------



## bobwasa (Oct 7, 2007)

Zelda is great !!!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> is anyone having problems with boomerang?
> when I´m drawing the trajectory, many horizontal lines appear and then the screen turns blue..
> 
> is this a problem with R4, the game or my DS?



No problems here, prolly your touchscreen thats weird...


----------



## Jax (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> I think I'm having a glitch in my game:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT!!
> 
> ...



You have to draw it quickly!


----------



## jayleferm (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(brooks @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> Wow i'd love to play this game
> ...
> wait, i'm one of the poor suckers with an M3 Simply that has to look on hungrily.


What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've playing this game since Wednesday, and it works perfectly on my M3Simply (FW 1.07, DSlite).
So why do you have to look on hungrily?


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 8, 2007)

Finished the game. It was nice but way too easy. Maybe I'm going to replay it without collecting heart containers, though.


----------



## giardia100 (Oct 8, 2007)

doesn't save!!what to do?


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(giardia100 @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> doesn't save!!what to do?




What flashcart are you using?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wondering, does anything happen if you've got Minish Cap in the DS while playing this?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> I think I'm having a glitch in my game:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT!!
> 
> ...



So it wasn't a glitch. My hourglasses were too large. All you have to do is make a itsy bitsy figure eight in the middle or the box.


----------



## giardia100 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am using g6 lite card.  I have updated both firmware(4.8) and U-disk manager software(4.8d).  I finally got it to work with the arm 7 patch using the (U)Imd rom.  Unfortunately, every so often when I turn my ds on and load the game, it states that I have a corrupt save file and deletes my saved game!

I don't know if it has something to do with zelda PH using a flash 4 mbit save or what?  If anyone can help that would be great, because I don't want to get too involved with the game only to have it delete the save.  

Please, someone, anyone, HELP!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## papiex (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys,I have a problem with using function "Contact mode" (used to exchange stuff with others). When I'm choosing this option , I have screen with : "entering contact mode..." , "now close the DS..." . But the ds network indicator is in "not connected" and there are no connected devices to my wifi usb connector. 

Battle mode on nintendo wifi works normally.

I'm using m3 lite with "safe mode , force r/w, trimm rom".

Anyone got same problems?


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> I think I'm having a glitch in my game:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT!!
> 
> ...


its hella easy all you have to do is draw a 8 in the box


----------



## thejanitor (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought I got mine to work, (after applying the arm 7 fix with the proper settings from m3 wiki), but it freezes every time the guy gives me the gift for removing the rocks from his farm. I never even got to see what it was. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## thejanitor (Oct 25, 2007)

Nevermind, sorted . . . cheapskate


----------



## lidork13 (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## wolfzach9 (Feb 4, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE JEWS CODEfuck you


----------

